# Regarding chatroom - Mods look this way.



## Roland777 (Mar 3, 2006)

Could anyone of the mods please send a shout out to all users to USE THE DISCONNECT BUTTON when leaving the chatroom, to avoid having "drone"-users that automatically leave as soon as someone else connects?


----------



## dpm (Mar 3, 2006)

Whiner. OK, I'll remember next time to disconnect.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm looking this way, but I don't see a problem.


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2006)

those aren't drone users, we just all leave whenever you log in.

jk


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2006)

Of note: Any actual site-feature/problem/mechanic issues, that's me. 

I can set a timeout for the room, but honestly what's the issue? Two clicks out of your life?


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Mar 15, 2006)

Chris said:


> Of note: Any actual site-feature/problem/mechanic issues, that's me.
> 
> I can set a timeout for the room, but honestly what's the issue? Two clicks out of your life?


oh bum! no way man


----------

